# Walker Snow Plow



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

48" expanded to 60" almost.

The rubber strips I got weren't quite wide enough to fill the wings.
The top rubber blow over flap I think I'll like it like this, but if not its easily modified with a sharp knife.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice work. It ought to work well


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Are the tires going to give adequate traction once you get that big old blade full of white gold?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> 48" expanded to 60" almost.
> 
> The rubber strips I got weren't quite wide enough to fill the wings.
> The top rubber blow over flap I think I'll like it like this, but if not its easily modified with a sharp knife.


Looks great!! Can you put one on my Jetta?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Be safe, do it right, follow this video, and pay the extra for his salt spreader.


http://youtu.be/NPYFbGveWlQ


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

RichR said:


> Are the tires going to give adequate traction once you get that big old blade full of white gold?





Allegedly the super aggressive ones that I put on there do the job.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Be safe, do it right, follow this video, and pay the extra for his salt spreader.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/NPYFbGveWlQ






That should do the trick for what Troy was looking for. :blink: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

*Walker Plow*

How did the plow work out last winter? I have been looking for a used Snowthrower for my Walker but they are spendy. Don't know how much I would use it but it would be great for certain situations.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

RichR said:


> Are the tires going to give adequate traction once you get that big old blade full of white gold?





MNP&P said:


> How did the plow work out last winter? I have been looking for a used Snowthrower for my Walker but they are spendy. Don't know how much I would use it but it would be great for certain situations.





As I was told the tires work great as long as you aren't on ice. 

If you get a blower you'll need to get the tires. The turf tires are useless on snow and ice. 

I ended up taking the wings off mainly because I didn't have strong enough rubber cutting edges. 
That little machine is great. In fact I know have two blades. 
Not just the one shown here.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

seems like that would be a little hard on the hyro's?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

They whine worse mowing hillsides.


----------

